# General Questions from me!



## ZoeRipper (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, as you guys know I'm a noob. And I just wanted to ask these questions:

A) How do you come up with names for your mantids? Not genus-species, like pet names.

B ) The first time you ever held a mantis, were you squeamish?

C) The cultures from fly cafe, does a culture actually include the buggies?

And D) I've been going through old and recent threads for the past few days. Do you think I'm weird? (I'm learning alot from it!)

Thank you very much!


----------



## bassist (Nov 16, 2009)

A) How do you come up with names for your mantids? Not genus-species, like pet names.

I don't name them.

B ) The first time you ever held a mantis, were you squeamish?

No.

C) The cultures from fly cafe, does a culture actually include the buggies?

Ask them for a culture that is already producing and yes.

And D) I've been going through old and recent threads for the past few days. Do you think I'm weird? (I'm learning alot from it!)

No a lot of us did it when we first joined and a lot still do.


----------



## massaman (Nov 16, 2009)

yes if you order the 32 oz cultures from fly cafe they do come with the flies when ordered and just read on the cultures being ordered and they will tell you that it comes with flies and the culture kits dont and you have to provide the flies for the culture kits!


----------



## charleyandbecky (Nov 16, 2009)

I usually name my mantids, but they are easy names that the kids usually come up with. We have Big Greenie Brown, Little Greenie Brown, Big Brownie Green, etc.  We have Bounce, found on the trampoline, and Volvo, found on the old car of my father's. We also have Mantisa...the drama queen.

I still go through the forum all the time looking at old stuff. I have tons to learn still and there is so much good information here dating way back before I joined.

Rebecca


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 16, 2009)

charleyandbecky said:


> I usually name my mantids, but they are easy names that the kids usually come up with. We have Big Greenie Brown, Little Greenie Brown, Big Brownie Green, etc.  We have Bounce, found on the trampoline, and Volvo, found on the old car of my father's. We also have Mantisa...the drama queen.I still go through the forum all the time looking at old stuff. I have tons to learn still and there is so much good information here dating way back before I joined.
> 
> Rebecca


Cuuute!

Mine are gonna be along the lines of Baby, Cutie, Sugar, and other southern terms of endearment.


----------



## Ntsees (Nov 16, 2009)

A. I don't name my mantids.

B. No, I was only afraid because I didn't know whether or not it will attack me when I touch it.

C. --------

D. Nope, that's what most people do (including me) when they want to know something. Here, I've learned new important things that would not normally be found in a book/article.


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2009)

A. no names

B. Dont' recall but I doubt it. I was probably about five.

C. They should

D. No, be sure to use the search feature for your basic questions since I am sure they have all been discussed in depth.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> A. no namesB. Dont' recall but I doubt it. I was probably about five.
> 
> C. They should
> 
> D. No, be sure to use the search feature for your basic questions since I am sure they have all been discussed in depth.


I do. Alla time.


----------



## ismart (Nov 16, 2009)

A. To many to name.

B. No

C. I have never orderd from them before.

D. Theres nothing weird about obataining knowledge!


----------



## Mantibama (Nov 16, 2009)

charleyandbecky said:


> I usually name my mantids, but they are easy names that the kids usually come up with. We have Big Greenie Brown, Little Greenie Brown, Big Brownie Green, etc.  We have Bounce, found on the trampoline, and Volvo, found on the old car of my father's. We also have Mantisa...the drama queen.I still go through the forum all the time looking at old stuff. I have tons to learn still and there is so much good information here dating way back before I joined.
> 
> Rebecca


I have to admit those are some awesome names! :lol: I think I'd get rather confused as to who is who though...... :blink: 

Although I'm new:

A. No names

B. Not squeamish, and considering the cost of my little buddies, I was determined to try and not chuck them across the room should they have decided to pinch/bite me. I was definitely a little worried when my P. affinis went into a threat display on my arm without any provocation (or at least I thought so) but it was absolutely fine.

D. The search engine is a little tricky, but, generally, I've learned if I at least try searching by a few different phrases and spend a fair amount of time reading I can find an answer to my question and enjoy using the feature all the time. So no your not weird.... Unless you want to be weird... In that case you put the funk in funky.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 16, 2009)

haha, chuck the baby across the room, u could be jailed for that :lol: 

I name mine after victims of violent crime, this way I can always remember them. Also after famous people, but more often crime.

yes I scared first time held an adult chinese, not sure how it would feel! held babies, not adults, but used to it now.

I ordered from them and was a little disapointed. I got two cultures that were semi fresh and 8 that were just made, I needed to replimish my supply and ordering from them didn't help.

I like to read, but don't have the time to even read all the new posts here, so just trying to keep up. btw, thanks for the long questions...... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't name all my mantids... but some of my favorite species adult females do get names. They are usually flower names for the _Phyllovates chlorophaea_; _Phyllocrania paradoxa_ females get Egyptian queen names.

Yes, I was a bit squeamish holding my first wild caught adult _Tenodera sinensis_ female until I got used to her.

Don't remember... but I do think I ordered from them once.

I think going back and browsing through past threads (no matter how old) is a very wise, rewarding, and one of the very best things to do to learn about all sorts of things about mantids. You'll find a treasure trove of information... all there for the absorbing. You just need to browse and ferret it out.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 17, 2009)

NAMES: Only some of them. We name certain ones after things they do or where we found them:

"Killer" was our Mexican Unicorn Mantis who ate her sister.

"Ashley" we found during a fire evacuation

"Zinnia" found on the same flower as her name.

"Rose" found on the same flower as her name.

"Pinky" for being super pink.

That is all i can think of without coffee


----------



## d17oug18 (Nov 17, 2009)

A) How do you come up with names for your mantids? Not genus-species, like pet names.

--Monkey: for doing a acrobatic move from branch to branch that made the whole room go "DAAAAAAAAAAAMN"

--Speedy: If he got out of his cage, on your hand, let out to wonder... POOF, gone... and did it running, not flying

--Miss Piggy: a pink miomantis pakyulli that ate around 10 blue bottle flies a day every day, for around 9-12 months

--Amazon: A Chamo(pink, brown, red) S. Limbata that looked so scary she could live in the rain forests, for real... that scary

--Sir Survivor: Lived 2 weeks and 3 days without food, in 90F, without any spraying, and still lived 1 1/2yrs without loosing a single limb

--Greeny: Gemmatus Sp. that was alwaz bright green her whole life, and was so neon bright she blended in with grass AND green glass!!

--Fat As$: A Unicorn Boxer Mantis(female) that probably regular sized but alwaz had a giant rear and laying ooths lol, she had another name but i wont post it ^_^ 

B ) The first time you ever held a mantis, were you squeamish?

No, but my girlfriend was, my first mantis bit me 3 times before letting me hold it.

C) The cultures from fly cafe, does a culture actually include the buggies?

Most places do, you should search around before settling on one place, and make sure to ask them if you want "producing" cultures or new ones

And D) I've been going through old and recent threads for the past few days. Do you think I'm weird? (I'm learning alot from it!)

Arent we all a LITTLE wierd for not only finding this site, but visiting it so often and like mantises in the first place lol i know im wierd ^_^


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 17, 2009)

d17oug18: I went to your webstore, I can't wait until everything is up and running, I like it!

And thanks to everyone who has answered so far!


----------



## charleyandbecky (Nov 17, 2009)

Rebecca, I didn't know that's how you name your mantids. That's awesome! My daughter would love that. She's very into crime shows and murder-solving shows.


----------



## vera_renczi (Nov 18, 2009)

a. - No names.

b. - I've always played with bugs. I let my giant millipedes crawl all over me and if you have sensitive skin, and I do, it kind of hurts and leaves little 'pede tracks everywhere. So holding a mantis wasn't a thaang after that.

c. - I hope you're not getting a culture unless you have a whole lot of mantids  

d. - not weird, I think everyone here would rather you do that instead of ask the same repetitive questions they've answered a million times.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 18, 2009)

vera_renczi said:


> a. - No names. [SIZE=18pt]*b. - I've always played with bugs. I let my giant millipedes crawl all over me and if you have sensitive skin, and I do, it kind of hurts and leaves little 'pede tracks everywhere. So holding a mantis wasn't a thaang after that. *[/SIZE]
> 
> c. - I hope you're not getting a culture unless you have a whole lot of mantids
> 
> d. - not weird, I think everyone here would rather you do that instead of ask the same repetitive questions they've answered a million times.


ALDKJA;GLKAJADGK

I'd pee. Or vomit. Or both.


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 18, 2009)

A. I have way too many to name, so I just go by their binomial names.  

B. First time I saw a mantis was when I was 8 (10 years ago), I was a little afraid of it TBH. lol (most 8 year olds are anyways)

C. They better.

D. Do it all the time. Can't be on here all day and its a good way to catch up. I also use it when researching a rare mantis.


----------

